# Creatine and Moobs



## moweey76 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone advise me if Creatine will make Man Boobs or excess chest fat look worse?

I am trying to drop bady fat and currently down to 89kg from 129 kgs. I dont want to look fatter or puffy. Now will creatine make me look fatter or will it help get rid of the Moobs look.

If you have intelligent info please reply.

Thanks!!


----------



## Marat (Sep 23, 2010)

It won't have a direct effect in making your chest fat appear more pronounced or helping you to lose it. As you probably know by now, that's a diet-related matter.

Congratulations on your current progress, by the way. Stick with the creatine.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Seems Im getting mixed reviews, some say it will make me PUFFY. The "PUFFY" look will make me look fatter. On the other hand some say it can help muscle mass increase. 

Im Confused


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the puffiness has more to do with diet than anything.  Main thing Creatine does is help with recovery ability, and the capacity to squeeze out a few more reps during training.


----------

